# Show vs Fancy rat?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Does any one have comparative pictures of a good looking show rat, compared to a less good looking show rat, pet store feeder, or a fancy rat? :lol:

I am not very well aquainted with rats. So I just haven't really looked into the proper body shape for a rat in show, and was just curious.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There's not a lot of difference usually. You could buy a well marked hooded rat in a pet shop and show it, no problem. It might even win! Some breeders have good lines with big solid type and wide heads and such, but there's nowhere near as much difference between show and pet rats than there is in mice.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, that's what I thought. 

Are there certain things, in the type, that appeal more to judges and breeders?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Good solid type (and wide heads on the boys), bold eyes, long tail, athletic physique.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

So it's a lot like mice, just without the drastic differences?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah, i agree, that there is a bigger difference in mice than rats.

My pet bred rats are very good type, but when you compare my show line mice to my little pet shop mouse there is a huge difference.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thick tails in rat are also liked, thick at the base and taper to a nice point. Also as big ears as possible while still looking solid and not flimsy.
Solid build in males and athletic 'racy' build in females.
A good smooth coat, though rougher in males (And obviously rexes lol)
Nice bold, bright clear eyes.

At least that what the standards say... lol

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

There's not as much difference in rats as rats aren't as advanced as mice and haven't been shown as long. Compared to mice, even the best show rats have less sleek coats, shorter tails, smaller ears, cobbier bodies, and pointier muzzles.

I feel like Debbie Downer after writing that, but it's not what I intended! :lol:

The AFRMA has a good page detailing what is required in show rats: http://www.afrma.org/stdsrat.htm

By the way, a "show rat" and a "fancy rat" (referencing the title of this post) are technically the same thing (a rat who is bred, shown, and judged against the standards of the rat fancy).

Keep in mind that I am a mouse loyalist (lol) and my view is thus biased. I'm sure some rat keepers would have different opinions.


----------



## Mujician (Jul 18, 2010)

I would be interested in seeing picture of a 'pet shop' mouse, next to a show mouse of the same colours if anyone has any such photos. Thanks, Ben


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

try this thread
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=3882
not same colours tho.


----------

